# Festplattenproblem



## Peter Klein (23. August 2005)

Hoffe das ist hier drin richtig gepostet, wenn nicht bitte verschieben   

Habe folgendes Problem. habe eben meinen PC neu gebootet und seitdem wird meine 2. Festplate nicht mehr angezeigt, es kommt auch keine Fehlermeldung beim hochfahren.
Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende und weiss nicht wie ich sehen kann was da los ist.
Muss nämlich wieder auf Daten die sich auf dieser Platte befinden zugreifen.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Peter


----------



## Obba (24. August 2005)

Hi,

da kann man verschiedene Möglichkeiten probieren. Steck sie doch mal um als "Slave" an den zweiten IDE-Controller oder besser noch in einen ander Rechner. Erkennt "nur" Windows die Platte nicht oder schon das Bios. Falls Du mit keinem Tool mehr an die Platte kommst, hilft eigentlich nur noch Linux. Kannst Dir z.B. eine bootfähige Knoppix-Version besorgen ( gibt es oft als Heft-CD). Linux interessiert es nicht, was das Bios für Festplatten angibt - ich konnte so auch schon mal Daten retten. (von defekter Platte auf neue 3. Platte kopiert).


----------



## octo124 (24. August 2005)

Lass bloss erstmal die HD dort, wo sie hingehört!!
1. Wird HD im BIOS komplett erkannt?
wenn ja, dann
2. Komplettanalyse mit dem zur HD passenden Diagnoseprogramm vom HD-Hersteller
keine Fehler, dann
3. Mehr Infos bitte: welche HD genau ( inkl. Direktlink zur betreffenden Herstellersite) , Grösse der einzelnen Partionen/ log. LW, erweiterte ? inkl. Dateiformat.
Dazu bitte mit Testdisk 5.9 Analyse (Screen1), Proceed (2) inkl. der Grössenangaben zu allen 4 LW unten!! und danach search (3), Option (4), Advanced (5) und boot (6).
Diese Screens bitte irgendwo online stellen.
http://www.cgsecurity.org/index.html?testdisk.html


----------



## Peter Klein (24. August 2005)

Hallo, danke für die Antworten. Jetzt geht komischerweise wieder alles. Habe die Platten mal beide umgesteckt und hochgefahren und dann wieder umgesteckt und jetzt  es wieder.
Aber ich werde mal gucken, wenn es wieder so Mucken macht, dann melde ich mich wieder.
Könnte auch sein das es am Mainboard liegt oderr so Weil das macht glaube ich eh nicht mehr lange mit.
Peter


----------

